# Would you _____ with me?



## Leaf (Sep 29, 2008)

Answer and ask...

Would you participate in this game with me?


----------



## Becca (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes!

Would you dance with me?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, as long as you dont have caffeine before 

Would you play cards with me?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes.

Would you cook supper with me?


----------



## Becknutt (Sep 29, 2008)

Sure! If we lived in the same country. lol I love to cook. 

Would you go shopping with me?


----------



## Becca (Sep 29, 2008)

Yup :biggrin2:

Would you decorate a house with me?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 29, 2008)

DEFINITELY. I love decorating!

Infact I'd probably push you out of the way and do it myself!

Would you dance stupidly in public with me?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, but only if I was drinking. I can't dance sober. Lol! 

Would you.... watch Friends with me?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 30, 2008)

Of course!

Would you jump out of a plane in a tandem parachute with me? 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 30, 2008)

:shock:

Erm.... yes but I can't promise I'll go through with it lol!

Would you go to Pizza Express with me?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 30, 2008)

Only if you bought me a toffee sundae!

Would you cook me a souffle?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd try.... but it would probably end up as a biscuit!

Would you... go shopping with me?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 30, 2008)

If I had any money!

Would you bring me chicken soup if I was ill?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 4, 2008)

if i could get there beforeyou got better

would you garden with me?


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 4, 2008)

I sure would! 

Would you jump in puddles with me? :rofl:


----------



## Becca (Oct 5, 2008)

Only if I had the correct clothing (wellies, full waterproof suit) LOL

Would you sing karaoke with me?


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 5, 2008)

I'd try.. :?

Would you walk my dog with me


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 6, 2008)

Only if mine can come too 

Would you go Horse Back Riding with me?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 6, 2008)

if you teach me =D YES

Would you chat on msn wid me?

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## Becca (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes I do anyway!

Would you bake a cake with me?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 6, 2008)

YES!!! would ove to~!

WY go crazy dancing and jumping to music WM?

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 7, 2008)

nope.....i'd be too busy worring about my blood sugar

would you go to a rabbit breeder with me?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 8, 2008)

YUP! and rabbit shows i've never been to one.

WY play wid my bunnies WM?

Priscainkbouce:


----------



## Becca (Nov 2, 2008)

Yup Defo!

Would you buy a hat with me?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 4, 2008)

yup cuz i need one

wud u do some painting with me?


----------



## BSAR (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, I like painting.

Would you fly with me to California?


----------



## Becca (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe because I don't like flying...

Would you come dog walking with me?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 8, 2008)

yep of course!

wud u hand my flyers out wid me?


----------



## Becca (Nov 8, 2008)

Yup! I would help get you lots of customers :biggrin2:

Would you iron with me? Bare in mind it took me 20 mins to do 2 shirts today :?


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 8, 2008)

Of course i would becca - then you could have more time with your bunnies

would you pig out on chocolate with me ??

daisy
xoxo


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 9, 2008)

urm.. depends what knda of chocolate ut if it was nay other food yes i ould i looove food LOL but mind me im allowed to eat as much as i can for my size lol im tiny, light, short and apparanlty i have no stomach but what everr anwyasy continueing wth the game..


wud you clean out Toula and Lou's litter tray wid me?


----------



## BSAR (Nov 11, 2008)

no. I already do enough of that!

Would you go to a movie with me?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 13, 2008)

urm depends what movie..


wud u listen to music wid me??


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 14, 2008)

Depends on who wrote/sung it 

Would you bath the rat boys with me? (ugh, little stinkers end up hanging from the curtains LOL)


----------



## BSAR (Nov 14, 2008)

No. I don't like rats.

Would you go to a Jonas Brothers concert with me?


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 14, 2008)

Nope, I don't care for the Jonas Brothers. 

Would you eat Hot Cheetos with me?


----------



## BSAR (Nov 14, 2008)

Sure! I like hot cheetos.

Would you go ice skating with me?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 15, 2008)

yup sure!

wud chu volunteer at the spca with me (when im 18 )

xx


----------



## Dublinperky (Nov 16, 2008)

yes!

Would you knit a scarf with me?

Aly!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 16, 2008)

yup! (i wudnt b any gud though...)

wud u eat fried chicken wid me?


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 17, 2008)

of course YUM :biggrin2:

would you go christmas shopping with me ??


----------



## BSAR (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes!

Would you go to a fair with me?


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 21, 2008)

It depends if it had a ferris wheel, I love ferris wheels lol.

Would you tidy my bedroom with/for me lol


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes! I love cleaning! 

Would you go see Twilight with me? (the movie)


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 21, 2008)

YES YES YES I would, I'd see that movie with anyone!

Would yougo to the pet shop with me?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 22, 2008)

You bet I would go to the pet shop! Lol. 

Would you go to Paris with me?


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 22, 2008)

YES! I would die to go to Paris! 

Would you_try _to learn how to ride a unicycle with me?


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 22, 2008)

YEA lol
knowing me i'd fall off 
would you pretend to be a ghost with me


----------



## EileenH (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes! I would have to be a nice ghost though. I'ma-scared of mean ones...:shock:

Would you pill my cat with me?


----------



## Becca (Dec 2, 2008)

Errrm Maybe 

Would you watch friends with me?


----------



## irishlops (Jan 6, 2009)

aye, sure

would you feed my dog with me???


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes! I like feeding animals.

Would you go diving in Fiji with me?


----------



## irishlops (Jan 7, 2009)

yes, its gots lots of lovey plats/wildlife..

would you clean out my abbits hutch with me?Ps there messy!lol


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, sure! I'm always open for helping out cleaning! 

Would you swim with dolphins with me?


----------



## kylett (Jan 10, 2009)

Dolphins, definately 

Would you go bunny shopping with me?


----------



## irishlops (Jan 10, 2009)

yes sure,
would you come flying with me??? LOL


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, I would love to go flying. 

Would you write a book with me?


----------



## irishlops (Jan 18, 2009)

sure, but i take ages to write it!

would you ......throw snow balls wih me?(its really rainy snow stuf....)


----------



## Numbat (Jan 19, 2009)

Yep! 

Would you travel the world with me?


----------



## irishlops (Jan 22, 2009)

if its free!



would you do my irish exam with me? (im rubbish)


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 25, 2009)

Nope sorry.

Would you go see the Polar Bears with me?


----------



## irishlops (Jan 26, 2009)

also long as i see the little babies....yes!
would you.......help me build my rabbits jumping fences thingys? with me.:biggrin2:


----------



## crazymandolinist (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, however my plan would be so complicated you would have to step aside and let me work! Or we could do it your way and then have a cup o' tea and admire our work!

Would you build a cob house with me?


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

would you jump off of roof tops with me?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 21, 2009)

sure as long as its not you know deadly.


would you read a book wid me


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 21, 2009)

would you get a tattoo with me?


----------



## irishlops (Apr 29, 2009)

aslong as its nice!
would you do art homework with me?


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 3, 2009)

Yes, I love art.

Would you ride a rollercoaster with me?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 9, 2009)

Yes I love rollercoasters, but we dont have any here 

Would you go the Bluga Whales with me? Slight chance you might see a Polar Bear


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 9, 2009)

Yes, I would love to.

Would you take my dogs for a walk with me?


----------



## Poppyflower (May 20, 2009)

Of course! I love walking dogs!

Would you dance stupidly in public with me?


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 28, 2009)

if you would really do it. lol
would you go to the pet shop with me?


----------



## Becca (Aug 23, 2009)

Maybe 

Would you wash a car with me?


----------



## Jaded (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes - ill spray you with the hose to

Would you eat maggots for 100 bucks?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 20, 2010)

No I'm not a dare devil and I am squemish around insects.

Would you do the Thriller dance with me in the largest mall in the world?


----------



## Jaded (Sep 21, 2010)

No Way! thats ambarasing!

Would you laugh at Joan Butcher with me?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 22, 2010)

DOn't know her/him but sure.

Would you ride a buffalo with me?


----------



## Jaded (Sep 23, 2010)

yes, sounds fun!

Would you go on a shooting rampage with me?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes. I love shooting. I'm really good too.
Would you do the great polar bear challenge with me for charity?


----------



## Jaded (Sep 23, 2010)

never heard of it, but if it helps people/animals defently!
Would you do do my gardening for me, while I just sit inside an be lazzy?


----------



## Anaira (Sep 23, 2010)

Nope! I'm too busy being lazy here, ignoring the weeds.

Would you go sky-jumping with me?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 23, 2010)

Not a big dare devil but i've always wanted to skydive so sure.

would you help me pull a prank on president obama?


----------



## Anaira (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes! Got any in mind? 

Would you run a marathon with me?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 23, 2010)

no probably not. depends on what it is for. no ideas btw lol

would you take flying lessons with me?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 23, 2010)

Definitely!!!  I want to take flying lessons so bad. 

Would you...go out to lunch with me? 

Emily


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 23, 2010)

sure. we'll make it a day. shopping movies having fun. lol

would you paraglide with me?


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 24, 2010)

No way - I'm afraid of heights...

Would you go white water rafting with me?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 24, 2010)

yeah I've always wanted to do that

Would you go on a trailride throught the mountains with me?


----------



## Jaded (Sep 26, 2010)

yes, so fun!

will you fly a helicopter with me?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 26, 2010)

yes. 

Would you go hunting with me?


----------



## Anaira (Sep 26, 2010)

No.


Would you go on an undercover pig-farm investigation with me?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 27, 2010)

As long as we are not making ag and pigs look bad and we of course can pet the pigs. *animal lover* lol

Would you come watch one of my cattle shows?


----------



## Jaded (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, that'll be fun

Would you ride a bull with me?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 28, 2010)

I wouldn't I've been on enough broncos,not willingly, but my brother would he's a bullrider

would you go to the National Finals Rodeo with me?


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 4, 2010)

Just for the food, yes. 


Would you dog walk with me?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 4, 2010)

yes, I love dogs.

Would you do a greased pig race with me?


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 23, 2011)

uhhh.. i'd have to think about that lol

would you go to a country music festival/concert with me?


----------



## gothicmist (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't think so...

Would you scoop animal poo at the zoo with me?


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 21, 2011)

I seriously doubt it, but I would love to go to the zoo!

Would you play in the pool and sing silly songs with me?


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 21, 2011)

Absolutely! I love swimming and singing!

Would you audition for So You Think You Can Dance with me?


----------



## gothicmist (Jun 22, 2011)

i would, we wouldnt get far though.

would you help me paint my house?


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 23, 2011)

If its a small one.. and if youd let me finish it after you saw my paint job!!

Would you *go on a road trip * with me?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 23, 2011)

Normally yes, but I just got back from a 3,000 mile trip so I'm tired of the car.

Would you have a jelly bean eating contenst with me?


----------



## gothicmist (Jun 23, 2011)

if they were jelly belly.

would u help me give my hairless cat a bath??


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 23, 2011)

Absolutely, I love hairless cats and as long as you trimmed his nails before we washed him. HOLD ON!!! Things could get slippery 



Would you tip toe through the tulips in lederhausen with me?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 23, 2011)

Of course I would. I LOVE Tulips.

Would you contact LADY GAGA for me and ask ifwe can be in her next video as a dancer? I LOVE dancing


----------



## gothicmist (Jun 24, 2011)

I would help you haha. but i am not a dancer at all.

would you clean the bathroom for me?


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 24, 2011)

Sure I will clean your bathroom with you as long as I can help by watching. LOL

Would you go cow tipping with me?


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 24, 2011)

That would be awesome! At least it looks like fun -- mostly I've seen the "tractor tipping" verison off the movie "Cars." Gotta love my 2 yr old nephew!!!

Would you *go to a pottery / art class * with me?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 24, 2011)

I have to state, cow tipping is dangerous for the cow. They have been known to break legs and get other injuries that way. It's not very nice. 

I would love to go to an art class, I miss it from my younger years.

Would you brush out an angora rabbit with me? (Just finished Houdini last night catching up from vacation and could have used help)


----------



## megs (Jun 27, 2011)

Go on then.. why not! 



Would you do my Exam on Thursday for me? 

PRETTY PLEASE!


----------

